# What is your fav?



## 007medic (Jul 16, 2005)

It is always nice to get to know more about the people that you are chatting with. I was wondering what everyones favorite was. Tell us some of your fav. things. No matter what it is, within reason and posting guidelines (john, alex LOL), just let us know about you.


----------



## 007medic (Jul 16, 2005)

A few of my favs

Beer: Corona w/ lime

Snack: Chips and my Homemade Salsa

Drink: Juice or Water

Past-time: Spending time with my family, riding 4-wheelers, working on the ranch

Animal: My Clydesdales

Thing to do: Shoe Shopping! (I own 127 pair)



Lyns


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

Hobby.... chasing ambulances.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 16 2005, 08:56 AM
> * Hobby.... chasing ambulances. *


 I accidently hit a dog that did that once. You see, most dogs run behind us, well this one ran along side and under us.  :blink:  Suicidal Dog?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 16, 2005)

Beer: Beer tastes like the smell of piss mixed with vinegar to me, yuckers; I don't drink often for various reasons, but I do enjoy those lil bottles of Jack Daniels Punch.

Snack: Peanut Butter and Cucumber Sandwiches. 

Drink: Water... There is a spring on the mountain behind the house, the water is so cold and pure... can't get that in a bottle!

Past-time: Model Railroading

Animal: Cat

Thing to do: Traveling to small towns in New England

Food: Pasta, Egg Salad

Place: I volunteered as a summer lookout while in college, it was so peaceful up in the tower, looking over the Bald Eagle Nat. forest. I went through about two dozen rolls of film that summer.

TV Show: Reno 911

Vintage TV Show: M*A*S*H

Movies: Band of Brothers (more of a mini series), Boys Town, In Old Chicago

Book: Flatlander and Ridgerunners

Magazine: Model Railroader, maybe JEMS - but just to look at what's new

Hobby: Old cars; Started with a Jag; then a 57 Chevy; then I got a deal on a 68 Chevy Ambulance (WHKR1), then I bought my current 70 Superior, and a 68 S&S Caddy (WHKR4). I always wanted an old ambulance, but they take so much work b/c most are so badly worn out it is almost pointless unless you like to spend money.


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 16 2005, 12:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 16 2005, 12:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jul 16 2005, 08:56 AM
> * Hobby.... chasing ambulances. *


I accidently hit a dog that did that once. You see, most dogs run behind us, well this one ran along side and under us.  :blink:  Suicidal Dog? [/b][/quote]
 302!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 16 2005, 12:00 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 16 2005, 12:00 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


302!!! [/b][/quote]
 More like DOA


----------



## Jon (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 16 2005, 01:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 16 2005, 01:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More like DOA [/b][/quote]
 No - I meant the next time you see a dog like that....

Reminds me of the joke:

Bobby: Teacher, Teacher, a dog just got hit in the a** on the side of the road.
Teacher: Don't say a**, Bobby, say Rectum.
Bobby: Rectum? D*mn near killed him!!
    :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 16 2005, 12:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 16 2005, 12:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No - I meant the next time you see a dog like that....

Reminds me of the joke:

Bobby: Teacher, Teacher, a dog just got hit in the a** on the side of the road.
Teacher: Don't say a**, Bobby, say Rectum.
Bobby: Rectum? D*mn near killed him!!
    :lol:   [/b][/quote]


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 16, 2005)

Beer: not a big beer fan but I like Corona when we're BBQing or having pizza

Snack: C H O C O L A T E

Drink: Water, Coffee, Wine, and Arizona Pomegranite tea 

Past-time: Playing pool, hiking, counted cross-stitch (I rarely admit this one in public)

Animal: wild animals.

Thing to do: Traveling, play pool, swim, hike, I love doing lots of things.

Food: Steak & Lobster(maine only)

Place:  There's a little spot on a hike I go on near my home that looks like it came out of a fantasy movie, I go there whenever I can.

TV Show: MASH, House, Surreal Life, Buffy (another one I hate to admit)

Movies: Young Frankenstien, Men in Tights, Basic, Be Cool, Harry Potter, Much Ado about Nothing

Book: Swan Song, The Wolf's Hour, Good Omens, God Game

Magazine: None specific

Hobby: I have  a ton, the big ones listed above


----------



## Luno (Jul 17, 2005)

Beer: Anything with Alcohol

Snack: Popsicles

Drink: Wild Turkey 101 or Woodford's Reserve Bourbon

Past-time: Raising Hell

Animal: most carnivores

Thing to do: Playing music, training

Food: Steak, and Sushi

Place: Hobbitland 

TV Show: The Shield, Stargate SG-1, Family Guy, Chappell Show

Movies: Basic, The Punisher, How High, The Girl Next Door, Dogma, Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back

Book: Art of War, 48 Laws of Power, old Clancy, and anything by Paul Auster

Magazine: Ummm, Combat Handguns, well at least this month, there's a reason why........ 

Hobby: Stuff that goes fast, goes bang, explodes, or breaks things


----------



## Phridae (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 16 2005, 08:31 PM
> * Snack: C H O C O L A T E
> 
> *


 Amen


----------



## Phridae (Jul 17, 2005)

Beer: None. I'm too young.   

Snack: Chocolate, popcorn

Drink: Dr. Pepper, Root Beer and of course, Mountain Dew.

Animal: Cat

Past-time: Camping

Thing to do: Read, find crazy things on Ebay, Draw

Food: Spaghetti, Chinese.

Place: Hobbitland 

TV Show: The Shield, Rescue Me, CSI, ER

Movies: The Village, Shrek, Ladder 49, Cold Mountain

Book: Good Omens, Harry Potter, The Bean Trees.

Magazine: Consumer Reports, JEMS, Home and Garden.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 17, 2005)

Beer: Guiness

Snack: Popcorn

Drink: Pepsi and Gatorade

Animal: Dog

Past-time: Shooting

Thing to do: Read, radio programming

Food: Spaghetti, Chinese and Pizza

Place: Hobart, Tasmania

TV Show: CSI

Movies: Super Troopers, Clint Eastwood westerns

Book: Old Clancy, anything by Donald Harstad or Brian Haig

Magazine: Cigar Affectionado, JEMS.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 17, 2005)

I should have added CSI and Family guy...we never miss those shows.

Phridae, you've read Good Omens???? You're probably the only other person I've met that has read it...That has to be one of the funniest books I've read besides the Hitchhikers Guide.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 17, 2005)

Beer: Bud Light or Carona

Snack: don't snack much

Drink: Canadian Club and Ginger

Animals: 1 dog and 2 cats

Things to do:  kayaking, camping and the Honey Do List

Pass Time: not much left after the Honey Do

Food: anything BBQ'd

TV and Movies: don't watch much

Books and Magazines: don't read much

Place: anywhere in the Carribean except during hurricane season.

Hobbies: woodworking


----------



## Phridae (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 17 2005, 08:19 AM
> * I should have added CSI and Family guy...we never miss those shows.
> 
> Phridae, you've read Good Omens???? You're probably the only other person I've met that has read it...That has to be one of the funniest books I've read besides the Hitchhikers Guide. *


 Neil Gaiman = saint


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jul 16 2005, 11:53 PM
> * Beer: None. I'm too young.   *


 Never stopped me!!!!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jul 18, 2005)

Beer: Corona with lime.

Snack: cheddar sun chips

Drink: Apple martini

Animals: none   

Things to do: surfing, skiing, 4x4 in rosarito, spending time with my man

Pass Time: reading, trying to play guitar, studying medic stuff

Food: chinese or mexican

TV and Movies: Trauma TV, and movie... 

Books and Magazines: right now... the new harry potter book!!!!!

Place: San Diego!!!!!!!!!!!

Hobbies: beading, painting, knitting (i know... old lady hobby) anything creative really.


----------



## medic03 (Jul 18, 2005)

Beer: Newcastle Brown Ale

Snack: candy

Drink: Pepsi.... cant get enough of that stuff

Past-time: relax and watch a movie

Animal: Dogs

Thing to do: Ride my motorcycle

Food: Chicken parm..... actually anything italian 

Place: NYC

TV Show: Family Guy

Movies: Shawshank Redemption

Book: I don't read unless I have to 

Magazine:Stuff, maxim... you get the hint

Hobby:flirting   B)


----------



## Margaritaville (Jul 18, 2005)

Beer - Coors Light

Snack - fresh strawberries

drink - homemade Iced tea (my own)

Past time - read, hang out with my kids, spinning class (new one), swim

Animals - my cocker spaniel, neighbors horses

Food - Southern cooking

Place - Anyplace that is warm

TV show - Desperate housewives, charmed, cooking with Paula Deen,  Nascar!

Movies - Hope Floats, Gone With the Wind, Smokey and the Bandit

Books - The DaVinci Code, Fire in the sky

Magazines - Real Simple, Cosmopolitan, Good Housekeeping

Hobby - Shoes!!!  (what hobby - kids are too busy!!) LOL
 B)


----------



## TJC (Jul 18, 2005)

Beer: I don't drink.  My hubby is an alcoholic so when he quit drinking 8 years ago I stopped drinking.  Wouldn't be right to have a drink in front of him

Snack: Nan's oatmeal chocolate chip cookies

Drink: Dr. Pepper

Past-time: Camping with my son

Animal: Wolf, Akita, Blue Heeler mix, Australian Shepherd, and a grey tabby cat

Thing to do: Loading the family in the pick-up and driving nowhere....just take whichever dirt road you feel like until you make it back home

Food: baked potato stuffed with chicken fried steak and gravy

Place: Home, as it's the one place I see the least of

TV Show: 4400

Vintage TV Show: Andy Griffith

Movies: The Ghost and the Darkness

Book: Anything by C.S. Lewis

Magazine: JEMS

Hobby: I crochet, sew, quilt, ride horses, and read when I can find time.


----------



## 007medic (Jul 18, 2005)

TJC

Welcome, it is good to have you as part of our family! By the way, I like your signature!

My hubby quit drinking several years ago. I told him that he may have quit a bad habbit, and I support him 100%, but that was his decision, and I like my bad habbit. He just laughs, he tells me that just because he chose something, does not mean that I have to follow. We joke about it all of the time, but I am happy that no matter where we go, I know that I have a DD


----------



## vtemti (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jul 18 2005, 05:05 PM
> * We joke about it all of the time, but I am happy that no matter where we go, I know that I have a DD *


So when we all come to OK, for the wedding, we will have a DD? That's GREAAAAAAAAAAAT! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 18, 2005)

Beer: Looks like Pee…Smells like Pee….You get the point...cant drink anyway....

Snack: Pickles and Cheddar Cheese 

Drink: Dr. Pepper

Animal: White Tiger, my son’s bird 

Thing to do: EMTLIFE!!

Food: Lasagna, Cinnamon Raisin Bagel with Peanut Butter

Place: My bed

TV Show: Family Guy, Rescue Me

Movies: Top Gun

Book: Anything in the Harliquin Blaze series

Magazine: Cosmo (umm, hello it’s the sex bible!)

Hobby: EMTLife!! 

Color:	Purple


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 18, 2005)

Beer: Mich. Light, but rather drink Tequila and Pineapple Juice

Snack: Ice Cream

Drink: Mt Dew or Water

Animal: Dog

Thing to do: EMTLIFE!! (ditto)

Food: Lasagna, Baked Shells w/ Meat Sauce, almost any kind of pasta

Place: My bed (ditto) or short trips back home to Evansville, IN

TV Show: Family Guy (ditto) 

Movies: Pirates of the Carribean

Book: I enjoy reading but haven't found a good series

Magazine: dunno

Hobby: I need to get one of these 

Color:  Blue


----------



## vtemti (Jul 18, 2005)

At least it's COLD pee! :lol: 

By the way, my wife likes Peanut Butter and Pickle sandwiches and loves cats especially the White Tiger.

and since you can't drink, guys and ladies we have another DD!  h34r:


----------



## Phridae (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jul 18 2005, 05:34 PM
> * At least it's COLD pee! :lol:
> 
> By the way, my wife likes Peanut Butter and Pickle sandwiches and loves cats especially the White Tiger.
> ...


 I'm too young to drink, add me to the DD list.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 18, 2005)

Add me to the DD list....



Oh wait, you're talking about Designated Drivers.  I though you meant Designated Drunk.  Never mind.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 18, 2005)

When I was a teenager, we lived in a small town; so it was custom to carpool out to the middle of nowhere, hide the keys and get drunk as a skunk... Until I figured out that it was making my blood sugar drop down into the low 20's. Lucky I ever woke up from some of those parties... But it was fun!


----------



## 007medic (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey VT I thought that you were staying at the lake, it is within walking distance from where the wedding will take place. So technically we need DW (Designated Walkers) If by chance there is somewhere that you do need to go, I will insure that you will have a police escort that will not escort you right to County with matching silver bracelets! That is one thing that I can say, we will have plenty of security at the wedding, now, wether they are sober or not is a different story.

All I have to say is NO incriminating photos!!! Sorry Jon and Alex, I know that I just blew your chance at making some extra money by selling them via the WWW.... But I just can't do it!

Lyns


----------



## Jon (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae+Jul 18 2005, 10:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Phridae @ Jul 18 2005, 10:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin-vtemti_@Jul 18 2005, 05:34 PM
> * At least it's COLD pee! :lol:
> 
> By the way, my wife likes Peanut Butter and Pickle sandwiches and loves cats especially the White Tiger.
> ...


I'm too young to drink, add me to the DD list.[/b][/quote]
Me too... Phridae's list, for the same reasons.... not Scott's    



Jon

TTLWHKR, Jr.


----------



## Jon (Jul 19, 2005)

Beer: Little problem here.... I'm 20. My fav is Birch.....  

Snack: Choclate, but the Nature Valley "Fruit and Nut" trail mix bars are pretty good, too. (Espicially when working the Psych transport bus  ) 

Drink: Beer of the Birch and Root varieties   

Past-time: Other than EMS? Amateur radio, and b*tching about my Ford P.O.S.

Animal: Allergic to dogs, less so to cats... Tough one.

Thing to do: I'm in my element at the ambulance Co, running as a "senior EMT" I love it, and what can be more fun that working 911 EMS???

Food: Whatever isn't pork, is mostly Kosher, and dosen't run away.

Place: The firehouse... Always felt at home there, untill I got caught in the politics 

TV Show: Old ER, Old Third Watch. JAG, Crossing Jordan

Vintage TV Show: M*A*S*H

Movies: Mother, Jugs and Speed, 

Book: Harry Potter Series (Don't laugh), Tom Clancy, and Sci-Fi in general

Magazine: JEMS, QST, Galls  

Hobby: Chasing ambulances... Falling off of firetrucks

Color - Blue


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 19 2005, 04:09 PM
> *
> Place: The firehouse... Always felt at home there, untill I gout caught in the politics
> 
> *


 Isn't that a painful condition of the feet that people come into the ER seeking drugs to stop the pain??


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Beer: Don't drink.

Snack: Watermelon, or apples.

Drink: Sweet tea

Animal: My cat, he's absolutely insane.

Past-time: Playing guitar.

Thing to do: Read.

Food: Steak!

Place: My couch with my girlfriend next to me. Makes bad days go away.

TV Show: Mythbusters!

Movies: That's a tough one, but I'll go with my favorite, Snatch. (Bullet tooth Tony rocks!)

Book: The good book.

Magazine: Probably Modified Mustang, or Car and Driver.


----------



## TJC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 19 2005, 04:09 PM
> * Book: Harry Potter Series (Don't laugh)*


You mean I'm not the only adult who reads them?  That makes me feel better because my 11 y/o doesn't get his hands on the new book until I'm through with it!


----------



## Jon (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TJC+Jul 19 2005, 05:46 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TJC @ Jul 19 2005, 05:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jul 19 2005, 04:09 PM
> * Book: Harry Potter Series (Don't laugh)*


You mean I'm not the only adult who reads them?  That makes me feel better because my 11 y/o doesn't get his hands on the new book until I'm through with it! [/b][/quote]
 Nope... you aren't alone, except the rest of my family already has the book....

We bought the book on tape, as well as the paper copy (given to my brother). the book on tape got me through a VERY boring standby on Sunday....

I'm done with the book... dissapointed that I've got to wait another 2 years + until we see the "final" book....


----------



## TJC (Jul 19, 2005)

Just don't give away the ending to me....And PLEASE tell me it's all it's hyped up to be!


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 19, 2005)

Beer - Chimay Blue Trappist Ale

Liquor - just about any single malt Scotch (particularly Oban or Macallan)

Mixed drink - Grey Goose martini w/ 3 olives

Non-alcoholic drink - Diet Coke w/ lemon or lime (fresh, not the pre-made kind), pineapple juice

Snack - anything with peanut butter, good beef jerky

Animals - cats, dogs (my Shepherd/Retriever mix, Daisy)

Food - Mexican, Japanese or BBQ

Fast food - French bread cheeseburger from Rick's (local burger stand)

Dessert - German chocolate cake or plain cheesecake

TV show - Futurama, The Simpsons, anything on the History Channel that's not about UFOs

Movies - Star Wars series, Matrix series, Ocean's Eleven (the Clooney/Pitt one)

Books - W.E.B. Griffin's The Corps and Brotherhood of War series, Patriot Games

Music - Smash Mouth, Chris LeDoux, Brooks & Dunn, Oingo Boingo

Hobby - collecting Code 3 diecast, photography, woodworking


----------



## vtemti (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 007medic_@Jul 18 2005, 11:33 PM
> * Hey VT I thought that you were staying at the lake, it is within walking distance from where the wedding will take place. So technically we need DW (Designated Walkers) If by chance there is somewhere that you do need to go, I will insure that you will have a police escort that will not escort you right to County with matching silver bracelets! That is one thing that I can say, we will have plenty of security at the wedding, now, wether they are sober or not is a different story.
> 
> All I have to say is NO incriminating photos!!! Sorry Jon and Alex, I know that I just blew your chance at making some extra money by selling them via the WWW.... But I just can't do it!
> ...


 First of all, designated walkers? How about staggerers and ya know we could get alot of money for some pics, especially with the silver bracelets involved. Could be interesting


----------



## 007medic (Jul 20, 2005)

Dan, Why does that not suprise me?! LOL

SafetyPro, Have you ever had Korean food? If you like Jap, and Mex, I think you would like Korean, it is like Jap, but it has a kick of spicy to it. I wish I could mail you some! Bulgulgie is my fav! I also love home-made egg rolls, and crab rangoon!


----------

